# What size ammo?



## slingprincess

I'm seeing all sizes, and kinds of ammo what's the best size/type to start shooting? I'm target shooting and and just purchased a Scout from Simple Shot.


----------



## Charles

For target work, many folks find 3/8 inch steel to be very suitable. It is light enough that you can shoot it with a reasonably flat trajectory with almost any bands. It is large enough that it is easy to hold in the pouch. And it is readily available most anywhere that sells slingshots.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## NightKnight

That's good advice from Charles. I go a bit bigger myself, and use 1/2" steel.


----------



## NaturalFork

Charles said:


> For target work, many folks find 3/8 inch steel to be very suitable. It is light enough that you can shoot it with a reasonably flat trajectory with almost any bands. It is large enough that it is easy to hold in the pouch. And it is readily available most anywhere that sells slingshots.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


I am agreeing with Charles twice in one week.


----------



## toolmantf99

I find 3/8" hard to grip consistently and see a lot of stray shots. I prefer 1/2" myself, but would recommend 7/16" as a great starter and middle ground.


----------



## treefork

Marbles or decorative glass gems in 5/8" work great and available at dollar store or craft store. Great for learning to shoot because you can see them better and helps you adjust accordingly .


----------



## Henry the Hermit

While 3/8 steel is as close as we have to a de facto standard, slingshots are almost universally overbanded for it. Try a set of Tex's lightest target bands and you will be amazed how pleasant it can be to shoot this size ammo.


----------



## DaveSteve

Looks like you still seeing all kind of sizes people use.

I started with marbles and I still shoot them sometimes.

I also use 12 mm steel. I can grip them better with my clumsy hands


----------



## bullseyeben!

Personally i like 00buck or 8 1/2 mm lead.. lead is dense and heavy, doesn't riccocet like steel and is pretty available.. each to their own i guess..


----------



## e~shot

I stared shooting with clay balls, then with 9.5mm (3/8) steel balls.


----------



## ZorroSlinger

Almost everything you wanted to know about '*Gobstoppers®*' but afraid to ask  ....

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17224-safe-ammo-sale-walgreens/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20958-the-gobstopper/?hl=gobstoppers

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21075-gobstoppers/?hl=gobstoppers


----------



## Berkshire bred

i personally like 9.5mm steel for target practice and if i am pushed for ammo i can also use it for hunting with a head or heart/lungs shot.


----------



## slingprincess

Where do you guys get your ammo at?


----------



## August West

I shoot 12.4mm/.490 lead round balls that I mold myself, I am more of a hunter than a target shooter however.

If I was going to target shoot I would more than likely shoot some very light bands and 10mm lead. I like molding my own so I don't have to depend on someone else.


----------



## Charles

3/8 inch steel (9.5 mm) can be purchased in any store that sells slingshots ... Walmart or most any gun shop are places to check.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson

Cant beat the dollar store for marbles, I've been shooting A lot of them lately it's like a penny a marble. but like Augest I cast my own lead balls for hunting. most places like walmart have the 9.5mm steel but flippinoutslingshots.com seems to have decent prices on the bigger steel ammo.


----------



## slingprincess

I found steel shot 1/2 inch 200 for $18. And I went to the Dollar Tree and got 1/2 inch marbles for $1 for 75. Thanks for all the suggestions. My dad and I are putting together plans for a catch box. Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Simpleshot has good prices on steel balls......good find on the marbles...


----------



## August West

Not sure if you have christmas tree shops where you live but they the best buy in marbles I have ever found, pretty good size bag for a dollar.


----------



## slingprincess

AZ Stinger said:


> Simpleshot has good prices on steel balls......good find on the marbles...


Thanks. I saw Simpleshot's price and while it looks better the shipping and handling hurt. The ones I bought were free shipping handling


----------



## AZ Stinger

nice...


----------



## studer1972

My wife, her mom, and her sisters find me marbles at garage sales. Ebay sometimes has them cheap, too.


----------



## tristanjones

I personally like 8mm to 9.5mm steel balls for target practice, but the 12mm steel rock at hunting!


----------

